# HELP! Broken Spring



## thormoto1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum here and im in need of some help. So today I disassembled my Gamo Shadow 1000 and realized my main spring is broke. I treid putting the gun back together but it wont cock all the way back and latch, it seems the piston will not stay compressed and i cant keep any air compressed to let me keep shooting. what is the problem. this was my first time taking apart an air rifle and i might have screwed something up i dont know.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome! I don't have an answer for you but these guys will...

1st- http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?board=2.0

or you can try this...

2nd- http://www.network54.com/Forum/479035/

Good luck!!


----------

